# Yummy



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Expensive snack!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dayumm just goes to show p's arnt the top dog predators of the amazon


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Served up daily in the jungle. What's those otters get like 6'? That's a impressive fish.

Damn jack you get a otter now? He should fill up that 180gal nicely. Lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

is that an otter? i didnt know they lived in the amazon aswell


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yup you can find giant otters in the amazon. Amazing what google can tell you in a slit second.

Dam otter!!!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

That's a giant otter and they do live in the amazon.

yes Bruner, that's my otter, but it's not in my 180g, I have it in my jacuzzi


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Respect to the giant otter. i saw some recently at an aquarium. not the giant ones just the normal ones. and they are pretty damn cute and smart


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

hope he realizes he could have eaten for months if he sold it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Otto in your Jacuzzi? is that like a long, sleek, gorgeous beaver.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it looks like this







LOL


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I love beaver shots!...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Wynona's got herself a big brown beaver
and she shows it off to all her friends.
One day, you know, that beaver tried to leave her,
So she caged him up with cyclone fence.
Along came Lou with the old baboon
And said "Recognize that smell?"
"Smells like seven layers,
That beaver eats Taco Bell."


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Smoke said:


>


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

u sat men


----------

